# Did Wyndham buy RCI??



## gwenco (Nov 25, 2010)

Had a coworker who sat through a presentation in Kauai last week and the rep told her Wyndham recently purchased RCI.

True??:hysterical:


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 25, 2010)

gwenco said:


> Had a coworker who sat through a presentation in Kauai last week and the rep told her Wyndham recently purchased RCI.
> 
> True??:hysterical:



Wyndham (when it was still Fairfield) and RCI are owned by the same corporation.  It happened years ago (like 5 or 6 now).  It is very old news.


----------



## melschey (Nov 25, 2010)

gwenco said:


> Had a coworker who sat through a presentation in Kauai last week and the rep told her Wyndham recently purchased RCI.
> 
> True??:hysterical:



No Wyndham did not purchase RCI both RCI and Wyndham were purchased by C endant.

A few years ago Cendant purchased RCI, they also purchased Fairfield resorts and TrendWest the developer and manage of WorldMark the Club.
Cendant then purchased Wyndham. So Wyndham and RCI were both owned by Cendant. When Cendant split into four parts RCI,TrendWest, Fairfield and Wyndahm were put into the same group. It is hard to tell what the name Wydham means any more because almost everything has been rebranded with the name Wyndham attached.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 26, 2010)

melschey said:


> No Wyndham did not purchase RCI both RCI and Wyndham were purchased by C endant.
> 
> A few years ago Cendant purchased RCI, they also purchased Fairfield resorts ........ It is hard to tell what the name Wydham means any more because almost everything has been *SOILED *with the name *WyndhamN* attached.


 

edited to add emphasis


----------



## melschey (Nov 27, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> edited to add emphasis



Your version is much better than mine. 

I always felt that a prime reason for Cendant  purchasing Wyndham was because the name Cendant had aquired such a bad reputation that they needed a name change. They bought the respected name Wyndham and are now soiling that name also.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree that the name Wyndham is like a four-letter word to me.  They hate resale owners and do everything possible to treat us like dirt.  I am so sick of their corporate crap and sales lies.  The resorts are decent, but the sales center is full of sleazy, fast-talking people, and going on a sales presentation just ruins a vacation.  

Sure, some people will say at least we get Platinum benefits and we got those benefits cheap, and we take full advantage of them.  We got them because we owned floating weeks at the PAHIO resorts, and they wanted to convert them to points.  

Can we do that again?  Buy more weeks and convert them?  NO WAY!  The corporate machine won't allow it, so the sales people have nothing to sell and are even meaner than usual.  Oh, well.  Guess I will just avoid them in the future.  Okay by me.  :rofl:


----------



## BellaWyn (Nov 29, 2010)

*Rare but True*



rickandcindy23 said:


> ..... the sales people have nothing to sell and are even meaner than usual.



I  just did a delightful visit with sales in a Wyndham location this week.  The sales person was not in the least mean and only made helpful suggestions.  We primarily discussed the changes happening in RCI, the status of our account (which has no reason to get "upgraded") and a quick review of all of the programs to insure that I was familiar with them all.

I also kept an ear up as to what was happening with the one other couple in the sales room -- different sales guy, and even interjected a comment or two when I was waiting for my salesperson to pull some information I requested.  The male salesperson spent more time teaching the couple how to use their existing ownership (all resale), including the programs they already own, than trying to up-sell them.  The couple left without purchasing more points and seemed happy with the information they received and their $50 AmEx card. 

I'm also certain that the salespeople at this location are able to sell vacation ownership with little difficulty as their approach is respectful and reasonable.  If I were unfamiliar with Wyndham (and TUG), new to timeshare and seeking vacation ownership, these would be the type of sales people that would probably get me.  

Occasionally you get decent sales people.  This particular Wyndham location is one of the most relaxed we've encountered.  What may have made the difference is that my salesperson is also an owner of at least 10 years (certain of this because we know one of her family members -- also a WYN owner) so she was familiar with how the programs work first hand, including what occurs in the various sales offices.

I can't argue there are many Wyndham locations where the salespeople are just sleazy, for lack of a stronger adjective.  Been there, hated it!  But occasionally we get a good one (albeit rare) and I feel it's important to give kudos when it's deserved.

Caite

--


----------



## CEB (Nov 30, 2010)

*Stay away from people at Belle Maison*

We just got back from a trip to New Orleans and had an awful experience with the "customer service representatives". Since we already owned Wyndham they told us we wouldn't be dealing with any of their "sales people". We were just suppose to go over the program and make sure we were using it and taking advantage of what they had to offer. What a waste of time. Instead of explaining about the plus partners or the other parts of the program, Mark spent an hour trying to convert our ownership to New Orleans and add 180k points. Never got any information about the other programs.


----------

